# Schütz zu großer Strom?



## netx1 (2 April 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich mehrere Schütze (selber Typ) nicht mit SPS (CP314C 2-DP) ansteuern kann.
Irgendwie ist der Spulenstrom zu groß. Warum zieht der Schütz einen so großen Strom? Welchen Typ soll ich nehmen, hattet ihr auch schon mal so ein Problem?


----------



## Otti20vt (2 April 2008)

Geile Frage *ROFL* 


Wieso ist der Strom zu gross? Gemessen? oder was ist das Problem?


----------



## o.s.t. (2 April 2008)

@otti20
*ACK*


@topic
...du kannst ja auch nicht einen Lastwagen mit einem Fiat 500 Motor betreiben!

also grosser Schütze = grosse Spule = viel Strom = nix SPS oder dann mit Koppelrelais

für kleinere Schütze (bis ca. 7.5kW) gibts solche mit spezieller "Low-Power" Spule, welche direkt an der SPS betrieben werden kann.

nenn uns doch mal den Schützentyp / Baugrösse / Nennstrom.

...irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass dir gewissse Elektrotechnik-Grundlagen fehlen...

o.s.t.


----------



## netx1 (2 April 2008)

Grundlagen fehlen mir sicher nicht. (Praxis vielleicht.)

Ich habe nur keine näheren Details genannt, weil ich den Strom noch nicht gemessen habe und auch den Typ des Schützes noch nicht parat habe.


----------



## volker (2 April 2008)

ab 18kw setze ich schütze mit 230V spule ein und ein koppelrelais.


----------



## Supervisor (2 April 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Das Problem mit den Schützen kenne ich. Wir hatten mal das Problem, dass die Schütze einfach nicht richtig angezogen hatten bei Ansteuerung durch die SPS. Haben dann spezielle "Low Power" Schütze verwendet, die einen geringeren Spulenstrom benötigen (Typ??? Keine Ahnung mehr. Ist zu lange her.):sm19:

Alternativ wären doch "elektronische Lastrelais" eine Lösung. Schon mal damit probiert?

Grüße!


----------



## Alpini (2 April 2008)

Hallo,

kann dazu nur sagen, dass wir 24 V Siemens 3TF2 und 3TH3 24 und Moeller DIL EM-01-G Schütze in großen Mengen im Einsatz haben. Ich habe die 3TF/H2 mal gemessen und die begnügen sich mit ca. 470 mA, bleiben also unter 0,5 A. Da die Dinger aber schon "hornalt" sind, weiß ich nicht was es derzeit an Nachfolgeprodukten gibt. Datenblätter dazu gibts bei den genannten Herstellern. Sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein sowas zu beschaffen, schließlich benötigt es fast jeder...

Gruß

Alpini


----------



## jabba (2 April 2008)

Gib doch mal anäherungsweise die KW's an die geschaltet werden müßen.

Es ist physikalisch einfach zu erklären, das man zum Anzug und zum halten eines 120KW Schützes mehr Power braucht als für 3 KW.
Ich setzte z.B. Siemens Sirius 3R ein und habe bis 11KW keine probleme, darüber setze ich immer eine 2A Karte eine, oder Koppelrelais.
Ab einer gewissen Anzahl und größe gehe ich auch , wie Volker auf 230V AC. Die Dinger sind dann viel billiger.

Die Anzugs- und Halteleistung der Schütze kannst Du aus dem Katalog entnehmen.


----------



## maxi (3 April 2008)

Hallo,

bis ca. 10KW hatte ich nie Probleme.
Bei grossen Glöckner Möller habe ich immer 230V Schütze mit einen 24V Aufsatz verwendet. Da die grossen Trenner eh recht viel Freiraum im Schaltschrank benötigen hat dies nie ein Platzproblem bei uns dargestellt.

Ein Problem hatten wir mal bei einen grossen Schütz mit der Abschaltinduktion. Das war eine mega Gaudi bis ich gefunden hatte das der Schütz beim abschalten durch die Spuleninduktoion eine sehr hohe Spannung zurück auf die SPS schickte und die Karte beschädigte.


----------



## jabba (3 April 2008)

Also Freilaufdiode oder Varistor sind ein muß bei DC Schützen an SPS Ausgängen.

Hab allerdings immer nur Probleme mit Moeller-Schützen gehabt.
Eins hat mal den Ausgang zerschossen, das Problem war nur, da war der Rundtisch dran. Der Tisch hat dann munter weitergedreht, obwohl die Stationen angefangen haben zu arbeiten .
Der Varistor beim Moeller wurde von oben bzw unten  eingeschoben, und hatte keinen richtigen Kontakt.


----------



## RH1973 (8 April 2008)

Was sind denn für Ausgangskarten an der CP314C 2-DP dran? Das Gerät ist doch nur der Kopf oder?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 April 2008)

http://support.automation.siemens.c...=de&siteid=cseus&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW

Hast Du hier schon mal nachgeschaut?

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Ralle (8 April 2008)

Arbeitsspeicher 48KB; 0,1ms/kAW; DI24/DO16; AI5/AO2 integriert; 4 Impulsausgänge (2,5kHz); 4-kanalig zählen und messen mit Inkrementalgebern 24V (60kHz); integrierte Positionierfunktion; MPI+ DP-Anschluß (DP-Master oder DP-Slave); mehrzeiliger Aufbau bis 31 Baugruppen; Sende- und Empfangsfähigkeit für direkten Datenaustausch; Äquidistanz; Routing; S7-Kommunikation (ladbare FBs/FCs); Firmware V2.0


----------



## Immergewinner (8 April 2008)

"Der Strom ist zu groß....aber noch nicht nachgemessen" ??
Woher weisst du das der Strom zu groß ist wenn du nicht gemessen hast?


Eventl. ist ein Ausgang defekt, ist mir an einer 313C schon passiert.

Hast du eventl. einen Ausgang mehrfach programmiert, dann gehts meist auch nicht?

*edit* 
Vielleicht ist aber auch nur der Schütz defekt?


----------



## RH1973 (8 April 2008)

es gibt doch bei der S7-300; zu der Familie müsste die ja gehören- verschiedene Ausgangskarten von 0,5A bis Relaisausgangskarten. Wenn man eine mit 0,5A Ausgangstrom verbaut hat is natürlich irgendwann Ende im Gelände. Schau ma bitte nach und sag mal was drin is, dann kann ich Dir evt sagen was du nehmen könntest


----------



## MSB (9 April 2008)

@RH1973

Die "31xC" Typen haben integrierte Ausgänge um die es hier vermutlich geht.
Das sind imho 0,5 A Ausgänge.

Allgemein:
Nur mal als Beispiel:
Ein 75kW Schütz von Telemecanique benötigt in der 24V DC-Version im Anzugsmoment zwischen 250 und 370W,
also irgendwas zwischen 10 und 15A, danach dann nur noch ca. 5W (ca. 200mA).

P.S. die obigen Werte sind Werte aus dem Datenblatt, und ich denke man braucht schon ein sehr schnelles Messgerät um
den Anzugmoment-Strom zu erfassen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Rudi (9 April 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Bei grossen Glöckner Möller habe ich immer 230V Schütze mit einen 24V Aufsatz verwendet. Da die grossen Trenner eh recht viel Freiraum im Schaltschrank benötigen hat dies nie ein Platzproblem bei uns dargestellt.


 
Was für ein 24V Aufsatz ????


----------



## afk (9 April 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Nur mal als Beispiel:
> Ein 75kW Schütz von Telemecanique benötigt in der 24V DC-Version im Anzugsmoment zwischen 250 und 370W,
> also irgendwas zwischen 10 und 15A, danach dann nur noch ca. 5W (ca. 200mA).


Pure Neugier, um meine Elektronik-Kenntnisse wieder aufzufrischen:
Bist Du Dir sicher, daß das ein Datenblatt von einer DC-Version war ?
Steckt da zusätzliche Elektronik vor der Schützspule ?

Bei einem DC-Schütz wirkt doch normalerweise im Einschaltmoment der ohmsche Widerstand + induktiver Widerstand. Danach nimmt der induktive Widerstand ab und geht gegen 0, dadurch wirkt nur noch der ohmsche Widerstand und der Spulenstrom steigt. Daher ist mir nicht klar, warum das bei dem o.g. Schütz umgekehrt sein soll.  


Gruß Axel


----------



## Perfektionist (9 April 2008)

@afk: hab selbst so ein Ding noch nicht in der Hand gehabt - nur von weitem gesehen ...
Meines Wissens ist es tatsächlich so, dass für die Betätigung ein hoher Strom fließt. Da ja der Eisenkern noch nicht zusammengefahren ist, wird dafür ein starkes Feld durch Luft benötigt. Wenn dann das Schütz und der Kern geschlossen sind, wird wesentlich weniger Strom benötigt, um das Feld aufrecht zu erhalten. Möglichkeit 1: eine Elektronik reduziert den Strom nach dem Schalten (z.B. getaktet). Möglichkeit 2: es wird zwischen einer Anzugs- und einer Haltewicklung umgeschaltet (wie gesagt - noch nicht persönlich in der Hand gehalten).


----------



## netx1 (10 April 2008)

Immergewinner schrieb:


> "Der Strom ist zu groß....aber noch nicht nachgemessen" ??
> Woher weisst du das der Strom zu groß ist wenn du nicht gemessen hast?



Intuition, und ich habe richtig gelegen.

Verwende nun anstatt dem Schütz ein Relais.


----------



## jabba (10 April 2008)

2.4.2008 irgendwo in Europa wird ein Thema gestartet.


Viele Fragen ... aber das Thema hält


Viele Tips ... aber Thema hält.

10.4.2008
es lebt



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Immergewinner*
> 
> 
> ...


 


netx1 schrieb:


> Intuition, und ich habe richtig gelegen.
> 
> Verwende nun anstatt dem Schütz ein Relais.


 
:sm8:


----------



## Immergewinner (10 April 2008)

Naja Intuition....davon halt ich net viel.

Ist sowieso irgendwie albern diese Sache, normalerweise erübrigt sich so ein Thema wenn man von der Materie nur ein kleines bisschen Ahnung hat und mit Verstand ran geht.

1. Was habe ich für Ausgänge an der CPU?
.....aha, Transistor 0,5A Ausgangsstrom (CPU314C-2DP)
2. Was hat der Schütz den ich benötige für einen Haltestrom?
--> <= 0,5A....den kann ich direkt ansteuern 
--> >= 0,5A....da muss ich halt ein Koppelrelais zwischenschalten oder einen Schütz mit kleineren Haltestrom nehmen...

Das ist die Vorgehensweise wie ich sie praktiziere. Da brauchts dann nachher keine Intuition.

Gruss


----------



## stromer69 (13 April 2008)

Hallo entschuldigt das ich meinen Senf auch dazu geben möchte.
Bisher hat sich hier jeder gedanken gemacht, ob der Schaltstrom den die SPS schalten kann ausreicht einen Schütz zum ziehen zu bringen.
Wenn der besagte Strom zu groß ist, dann zerstört/beschädigt das den Ausgang.
Wenn Schütze nicht ziehen, liegt es tatsächlich am zu geringen Einschaltstrom. Der ist aber dierekt abhängig von der angelegten Spannung (Ohm´sches Gesetz!). Betrachte doch mal Dein Netzgerät, reicht der Nennstrom für Deine Anlage aus und hat es noch Reserven?
Sind die Leitungswege zu den Schützen nicht zu weit? Sind die Adernquerschnitte ausreichend?
Gruß
stromer69


----------

